# Latest high lard soap



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Mar 20, 2016)

Last time I made the 80% lard soap I went with no exfoliating element, so this time I tried it again but with the poppy seeds. Will be interesting to see how white it ends up being when I cut it


----------



## IrishLass (Mar 20, 2016)

Ouch, ouch, ouch! Sorry, I confess that I'm a wimp when it comes to poppy seeds in soap. LOL They do look lovely, though!


IrishLass


----------



## LittleCrazyWolf (Mar 20, 2016)

TEG, the color looks so nice and creamy. The soap with the seeds actually looks lighter to me because of the contrast with the seeds. It will be interesting to see if the color changes. Did you use whole or ground seeds? I've made a scrubby soap with 1 tbs ppo of whole poppy seeds and it was really rough. That was ok because it was intended to be a high cleansing hand soap for my husband but I would like to make an exfoliating shower bar for myself and was thinking about using ground poppy seeds.


----------



## lisajudy2009 (Mar 20, 2016)

If it is too rough you can make it a gardeners soap.


----------



## cmzaha (Mar 20, 2016)

IrishLass said:


> Ouch, ouch, ouch! Sorry, I confess that I'm a wimp when it comes to poppy seeds in soap. LOL They do look lovely, though!
> 
> 
> IrishLass



^^^Yep, me too


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Mar 21, 2016)

I used ground poppy seeds, so it really isn't all that bad. I found paprika powder to feel harsher.


----------



## Susie (Mar 21, 2016)

cmzaha said:


> ^^^Yep, me too



^ Me three!  I don't like anything in my soap except scent and color.  No exfoliation for this gal.  Also no ground spices or salt.  No thank you!


----------



## SuzieOz (Mar 21, 2016)

I love it all! Scrub scrub scrrrrub!! :twisted:

Looks great btw


----------



## navigator9 (Mar 21, 2016)

There's just something about a creamy, white bar of soap.


----------



## shunt2011 (Mar 21, 2016)

Those look really nice and creamy.  I've only used pumice and coffee grounds in hand soap.  Those turned out nice.


----------



## lsg (Mar 21, 2016)

They do look very creamy.


----------



## topofmurrayhill (Mar 24, 2016)

Is it cut yet?


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Mar 24, 2016)

I was hoping no-one would pick up on it! It's cut, I did it Monday evening, but I haven't had time to take a daylight picture yet and I don't want to take a tungsten image  hoping I'll have time this evening to quickly get it before it gets too dark


----------



## Obsidian (Mar 24, 2016)

The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> I used ground poppy seeds, so it really isn't all that bad. I found paprika powder to feel harsher.



I agree, ground poppy seeds aren't scratchy at all. They are the gentlest exfoliant I've used in soap.
I grind my own and they are a bit finer than the ones TEG uses.


----------



## topofmurrayhill (Mar 24, 2016)

The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> I was hoping no-one would pick up on it! It's cut, I did it Monday evening, but I haven't had time to take a daylight picture yet and I don't want to take a tungsten image  hoping I'll have time this evening to quickly get it before it gets too dark



If you are concerned about a color cast, make sure a white piece of paper is showing in the photo. In most photo editing software, you can click on the white area to set the white balance and adjust all the colors in the photo. This usually does a nice job of making an artificial light photo look good.

This online editor has it under Adjustment, Curves (choose the white dropper) and you can resize while you're there.

https://pixlr.com/editor/

That might not be your concern but I figure tips seldom go to waste.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Mar 24, 2016)

So here they are. Where I split the batter before adding the ground poppy seeds, I ended up being a bit conservative with the first pour and the bars are a touch smaller


----------



## shunt2011 (Mar 24, 2016)

They turned out really really nice!   I like them a lot.


----------



## LittleCrazyWolf (Mar 25, 2016)

Love those lard bars! I love a simple, creamy soap. The poppy seeds are such a nice contrast with the white soap, very visually appealing.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Mar 30, 2016)

Just gave a piece a use - considering it's been less than two weeks since I made it, it's a lovely bar!


----------



## HappyBeeSoapCo (Mar 30, 2016)

TEG do you render the lard yourself?


----------



## topofmurrayhill (Mar 30, 2016)

HappyBeeSoapCo said:


> TEG do you render the lard yourself?



I am guessing Craig is efficacious but not THAT efficacious.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Mar 31, 2016)

Tomahawk is right - I buy my lard from the supermarket. I rendered tallow, because it is almost impossible to buy here in Austria, but I have found a supplier in Germany that can help me out so even that is okay.


----------



## HappyBeeSoapCo (Apr 2, 2016)

The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> Tomahawk is right - I buy my lard from the supermarket. I rendered tallow, because it is almost impossible to buy here in Austria, but I have found a supplier in Germany that can help me out so even that is okay.



The reason I asked is because I can't buy lard here from the market so I have to render it myself. I remember lard in the US being sold in hard blocks like butter which made sense when I hear people loving the hard, creamy white lard bars they've made. But, when I rendered it myself, yup, high gross factor, it is very soft and sticky and still smells like bacon or something like that. It is very hard to work with, has to be frozen to even get it measured out, and I haven't been that impressed with the bars, they are also softer than expected.

So, long explanation, but I wondered if the difference is in the texture of the lard. What is your like? Hard like butter? Maybe I did something wrong when I rendered it?


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Apr 2, 2016)

The lard that I buy is more like Vaseline from the texture. I've not seen it harder than that to buy. 

How many times did you render it? My tallow I did a few times to make it white and hard


----------



## welsh black (Apr 3, 2016)

I've just made my first lard soap too.  I can also get dripping<tallow>. In everyone's experience, which makes the best soap?


----------



## Susie (Apr 3, 2016)

I like the lard/tallow bars the best.  They both bring different qualities to the soap that play well together.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Apr 3, 2016)

Susie said:


> I like the lard/tallow bars the best.  They both bring different qualities to the soap that play well together.





Off topic a little (but it's my thread!) - when you were combining, did you ever do an 80% lard/tallow? And if so, did you find more lard or more tallow was the best?


----------



## ngian (Apr 3, 2016)

And to keep up with the off topic I would like to ask the ones who use the combination of lard /Tallow if they can define the "better" property...


----------



## IrishLass (Apr 3, 2016)

I like using a combo of lard and tallow, too. Lard (in comparison to tallow) is softer, milder/less cleansing, and produces creamy-type lather. Tallow (in comparison to lard) is harder, more cleansing, and process more of the bubbly-type lather. Oftentimes, when I have used just lard, I have always wished it were a bit harder, and that it would produce just a bit more in the bubbly department.... and when I've used just tallow, I have wished that it were a bit less cleansing. Mixed together, they complement each other perfectly, making the perfect fat for the likes of me. Speaking only for myself, my favorite ratio of lard to tallow is 65% lard to 35% tallow.


IrishLass


----------



## ngian (Apr 3, 2016)

IrishLass, is Tallow somehow similar with Palm?


----------



## welsh black (Apr 3, 2016)

IrishLass said:


> I like using a combo of lard and tallow, too. Lard (in comparison to tallow) is softer, milder/less cleansing, and produces creamy-type lather. Tallow (in comparison to lard) is harder, more cleansing, and process more of the bubbly-type lather. Oftentimes, when I have used just lard, I have always wished it were a bit harder, and that it would produce just a bit more in the bubbly department.... and when I've used just tallow, I have wished that it were a bit less cleansing. Mixed together, they complement each other perfectly, making the perfect fat for the likes of me. Speaking only for myself, my favorite ratio of lard to tallow is 65% lard to 35% tallow.
> 
> 
> IrishLass



Mmmm. I want to try this one now.


----------



## topofmurrayhill (Apr 3, 2016)

IrishLass said:


> I like using a combo of lard and tallow, too. Lard (in comparison to tallow) is softer, milder/less cleansing, and produces creamy-type lather. Tallow (in comparison to lard) is harder, more cleansing, and process more of the bubbly-type lather. Oftentimes, when I have used just lard, I have always wished it were a bit harder, and that it would produce just a bit more in the bubbly department.... and when I've used just tallow, I have wished that it were a bit less cleansing. Mixed together, they complement each other perfectly, making the perfect fat for the likes of me. Speaking only for myself, my favorite ratio of lard to tallow is 65% lard to 35% tallow.
> 
> 
> IrishLass



Is that quick or slow to trace?


----------

